# I just requested an invitation



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

to this Ravelry site that I hear mentioned here a lot.

So, I may be joining you in about 3 days, according to the website.

Angie


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

uh. oh... roflol... welcome to the 'cult'... it's a LOVELY place with lots to see and do. 

It is, indeed a good resource, before you knit a pattern, etc, you can check out what others are doing and see any problems that may be cropping up.

When you get there, I'm dawnSC... friend me and I'll friend you back!

again, welcome to ravelry~!

dawn


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I got my invitation in less than 24 hours, so maybe you wont have to wait 3 -whole-days. I am Odinsneedles on ravelry. Friend me too!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yea, talk about cult, lol!!! Let us know when you get in so we can friend you.


----------



## tryskal (Jun 7, 2008)

When you get on - look me up. I'm tryskal on there also.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I requested one last Saturday. It said three days' wait, but I haven't heard anything yet. I wasn't going to post about it until I actually heard from them. Post on here when you get in, please, Angie and I'll do the same. I'll be calliemoonbeam over there too.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

So far no emails.
And I'll probably use my AngieM2, since that's pretty much who I am online. (Unless there is another too close to that, then I have one or two others I might try).

I'll post here when I'm in, and thank you to the 'friends' offers. I don't know how that works, but friends are always good to have.

Angie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If you requested entrance to Ravelry and haven't got one yet make sure you check your spam filter. A lot of times they get caught up in there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We won't see them here for a while ... but we'll see them on Ravelry!!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I got my invitation yesterday! I wasn't home til late and just now found it and signed up, but don't have time to look around right now, waaahh! Gotta get back to work, lol. Just wanted to let you know I got mine, Angie!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Did you sign up using the same name as you are here? I'll go and look and friend you. When you get logged in look up in the upper right hand corner under your name and that is how you know you have a PM. Click on your name and it will take you to your inbox. Follow any directions from there for Friends


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I found you and will friend you!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

I friended you Callie. I am MapleCorners on Ravelry.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

I got accepted in 24 hours and I've found so many cool patterns. 

I'm bluesky12 and would love to be friends with any of you guys!


----------



## ~NY_Cowgirl~ (Sep 25, 2007)

I am Knitstersister29 if you want to friend me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What type of email address does the invite come from? Does the subject line start with something particular?

I don't see anything that I think is an invitation. I've just searched all my R's by email and then by subject.

Angie


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Angie, it came from invitat[email protected] and the heading says "Your Ravelry Invitation Has Arrived!". Pretty hard to miss, lol. I signed up a couple of days before you, so hopefully you'll get yours in the next day or so.

Thanks everyone! Yes, I'm calliemoonbeam there too. Do I need to "friend" all of y'all too or does it only need one way? I'm going to read here a little bit and then have to go back to work for a few more hours. Hopefully, I'll have time to get back to Ravely before I go to bed. A new group and new friends, woo hoo! I'm so excited!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, 
I was about to go email, and TA! DA! There's my invitation.

I've logged in as AngieM2... figured that's who I am.

It sure looks like a really interesting site so far.

Angie


----------



## swamp_deb (Jan 9, 2004)

I think I have friended all of you, if not please feel free to do a people search and friend me, I use the same name there but without the _ .

I have just last night added a couple of pictures of finished projects, I need to inventory my needles and list them, take and post more pictures, etc. I could spend days looking and reading on Ravelry. :help:


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm Lauriebelle on Ravelry as well! I'm going to friend y'all!:sing:

Between Facebook, Ravelry Swap-bot, and HT....How do I get anything done....I wonder if there's a support group for this madness!?


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

OK, I think I've friended you all, but if I missed anybody, please feel free to add me. (MapleCorners)


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, I've "friended" everyone on this post, lol! Thanks everyone! :grouphug:

Now to figure out all the nooks and crannies over there...I already spend too much time here, when am I going to find time over there?? :help:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I added Angie and WIHH to my friends. Anyone else if I don't have you please fee free to add me to your list. I have the same name there and here.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been working on a project here at home, so I've not been back since signing up. Hope to work on it more later this week. Then I'll learn all about this 'friend' thing and enjoy looking at your stuff.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Lord...please keep me from applying to this as I really, really don't need more temptation right now..or at the very least let them reject my request! lol Amen


----------



## catmccall (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL! They won't reject you, and it's no worse a time suck than wonderful forums like this one ;-) I'm catmccall over there, too.


----------



## dawnpacz (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, I too requested an invitation a long time ago, and never heard anything. I just went there now and they said they sent me one a while ago. I just set up the account there now. I am also dawnpacz there. Can't wait to go explore!


----------

